# New cage!!!(SilverStream)



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

Here are some pics!After a hour of unbending it and putting it together Its finally done(Its was bent during shipping and the seller didn't include instructions!)!The perch she is sitting on is one I made  .


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Looks nice but could use some toys..


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

You'll want to use some type of safe clips or ties to secure those doors. Tiels can figure out how to lift sliding doors on both the main door of the cage and feed/water cups. Not only is this an escape issue, but birds can get their heads caught and be seriously injured if the door is partially opened and then closes on them. 

It looks much better than her old cage, though.  What are the dimensions?


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

looks great, i'll bet she loves it!


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

bjknight93-More toys coming! lol

enigma731- will twistys work?Its like umm 24" long 16" tall and 20" wide.

SuzieQueue-lol she hates it right now.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I used to use binder rings, then the birds got smart and started removing them, so now I use a heavy gauge floral wire, you don't want any with paper, just plain wire. You might not need to wire the doors with cups, but the other one will need to be wired shut.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

CockatielFace said:


> enigma731- will twistys work?Its like umm 24" long 16" tall and 20" wide.


No, twist ties are not good because many of them also contain lead or zinc. Eventually you'll probably want to get stainless steel clips, but in the meantime, you could tie it off using hemp or jute cord.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I have one male who can open all the doors (even the food ones) so I clipped them closed with hair clips, works great. Cage looks awesome btw!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Mentha said:


> I used to use binder rings, then the birds got smart and started removing them, so now I use a heavy gauge floral wire, you don't want any with paper, just plain wire. You might not need to wire the doors with cups, but the other one will need to be wired shut.


I would reinforce them all, because even if the food cup doors are too small to get out of, they still pose the hazard of catching the bird's head/neck if she starts playing with them.


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

That's a really awesome cage! Yes, like Bjknight said, more toys would be alot better. Since she hates it, try putting things in it that she's familiars with, to comfort her a bit. Although my birds never escaped those kinds of doors, it's better safe than sorry!


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks guys!

I have hemp but I think its treated .I really don't have any bird safe wire or string it seems.Whats bird safe?Im really worried now...

So far she only climbs on the doors....


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

You can try.... Hmmm, I don't really know! Do you have any hair clips or those things that clipp your bangs to the side?


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

Budgiegirl14 said:


> You can try.... Hmmm, I don't really know! Do you have any hair clips or those things that clipp your bangs to the side?


Nope don't have any.Well I'll just watch her for now.Since she hasn't messed with them I don't think she will.


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

Yeah. My birds never attempted it. Maybe by taking her out for large amouts of time will make her feel no need to escape....just a thought!


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

Budgiegirl14 said:


> Yeah. My birds never attempted it. Maybe by taking her out for large amouts of time will make her feel no need to escape....just a thought!


Yep I think so!


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

I once experimented this, one day I kept the birds inside the cage for a long time, and soon after the start they were begging to come out by hanging on the cage door and pacing back and forth on the floor! They don't do this when they have been out for long.


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

Budgiegirl14 said:


> I once experimented this, one day I kept the birds inside the cage for a long time, and soon after the start they were begging to come out by hanging on the cage door and pacing back and forth on the floor! They don't do this when they have been out for long.


I'll just have to keep her out alot


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

Yeah, but whenever you find that twiste twine or hemp tie it on just to be safe. Or just use a hair clip if you are lazy to take that time to tie it on and off!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

You can also use plastic zip ties, but you'll have to cut them off each time you open the door and replace them with a new one.


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

Enigma- Yes, but it would waste quite of resources. I would personally prefer something that I can reuse over and over!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Budgiegirl14 said:


> Enigma- Yes, but it would waste quite of resources. I would personally prefer something that I can reuse over and over!


I meant until she can get something else that's safe.


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh! Then that makes perfect sense! Sorry!


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

lol well Champers wasnt impressed with his either for the first few hours, but now I can't shut him up, I've never seen him so animated  so give Silverstream time to check it all out, I hid bits of millet around the cage too, in toys and stuff so as he is finding them he seems to be happier and more exploritory too


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks guys!I'll use untreated hemp once I get some 

Millet is every where! lol


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

My budgie could lift these doors and I ended up getting a new cage cause of it, but I used clothespins with the metal facing out. They liked to chew on the wood, but this worked great until I moved them into the new cage. Sometimes, she would rattle the cage doors to knock the clothespins loose so I always checked to make sure they were secure when I attached them. (IE pulling up on the door to see if it opened easily)


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

You really need to do something temporary, immediately. I wouldn't leave those doors unfastened at all. All it would take would be one time of experimenting and getting her head caught for there to be a serious injury.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

VERY true. If you watch videos of budgies doing this on youtube, everytime they try to escape, at the very least- The door slams down on their back. There is real potential danger of coming home to a cockatiel caught in her door DEAD or seriously injured because they were not properly secured. Don't think she won't figure it out either. My cockatiel can UNSCREW A CARABINER. They are VERY intelligent creatures.


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

D: I don't have anything bird safe!!!Im so scared now!!!I can't go to the store ether!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

you can use shoelaces for now if you have them. someone else recommended hair clips. i'm sure there is something around the house you can use temporarily.


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

meaggiedear said:


> you can use shoelaces for now if you have them. someone else recommended hair clips. i'm sure there is something around the house you can use temporarily.


Maybe I can I'll go look!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Make sure they are CLEAN shoelaces, if you go with this option. Anything you use is something she could chew on, so you'll want to make sure that won't be an issue.


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

enigma731 said:


> Make sure they are CLEAN shoelaces, if you go with this option. Anything you use is something she could chew on, so you'll want to make sure that won't be an issue.


Oh no!I don't have clean shoe laces.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm certain there is something in your house that can be used. Try a little brain storming. If you want to come up with some things and post a list of possibilities here, we could help you narrow it down.


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

Ummmm....

Strips of Newspaper

Those wire things that are coated in thick clear plastic.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Plastic zip ties? Any type of cord or rope? Plastic hair clips? Binder clips?


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

enigma731 said:


> Plastic zip ties? Any type of cord or rope? Plastic hair clips? Binder clips?


I have some string stuff that you make friend ship bracelets out of.Thread.I might have binder clips hold on let me look.


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

I have 1 binder clip but there's no way to hook it to keep the door closed.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Is any of the cord you have undyed? Or, can you ask your parents to take you to WalMart tonight? It's really not hard to find appropriate materials for this.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

You can go to a craft store or feed store and get small snap hooks. They work great for latching door closed and easy to un-snap to open them.


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

I can't go to any store.Its like 30 some miles away  sometimes I hate living in the middle of no where.My sis might have some undyed string I'll ask her.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

How about ordering something online, then?


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

enigma731 said:


> How about ordering something online, then?


Like what?Can you post links of the stuff?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Do a search for any of the items that we already suggested. If you can't get anywhere like WalMart, then ordering online is probably your best bet.


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

enigma731 said:


> Do a search for any of the items that we already suggested. If you can't get anywhere like WalMart, then ordering online is probably your best bet.


Oks I'll look


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

Is this ok? http://www.ebay.com/itm/220507131812?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes..but something like this might be easier:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-X-Alumini...363?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item519938d81b


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I would be careful with the dyed carabiners. I've had ones with paint that has flaked off before. Try to get plain silver ones.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I tried looking for them, but I think the silver ones were just painted silver..which is the same effect. The main thing I was looking for was that they weren't zinc-plated, because a lot of them are.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Here these are plastic, uncoated, and with stainless steel, 5 bucks including shipping and there's like 7 of them:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/KEY-RACK-CA...996?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item519eaf42c4


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

There's also these, from my favorite bird-supply site: http://www.mysafebirdstore.com/STAINLESS_STEEL-Stainless_Steel_Quick_Links_6_Pack.html


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

enigma731 said:


> There's also these, from my favorite bird-supply site: http://www.mysafebirdstore.com/STAINLESS_STEEL-Stainless_Steel_Quick_Links_6_Pack.html


*facepalm* duh..why wouldn't I go to a bird website?


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

omg i love mysafebirdstore.com am waiting on some toys already


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks guys!Im kinnda low on money right now so I'll get what I can


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Whatever you get, make sure that it's small enough to actually clip the door shut. That's part of why I suggested the smaller quick links. For example, if the carabiner is an inch or two inside, a bird could still slide the cage door up with the carabiner clipped on.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Please avoid using wire. If the SilverStream plays with it and the ends get turned to be inside the cage she can poke/injure her eye, or mouth.


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

Ive decided on this  http://www.mysafebirdstore.com/product.cgi?group=9302&product=11549

I'll be ordering it soon!


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

That's great! That will do a pretty darn good job! I should try and convince my parents to let me buy bird toy parts so I can attempt and make a couple of ACTUALLY good birdie toys!


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

Budgiegirl14 said:


> That's great! That will do a pretty darn good job! I should try and convince my parents to let me buy bird toy parts so I can attempt and make a couple of ACTUALLY good birdie toys!


lol Im going to buy some other things too!Like these really epic unicorn beads .


----------



## Storm (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh it looks pretty !  She'll be happy in there !


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks!I'll have to post some new pics soon!


----------

